# Ginger Bread House Buildings



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Everybody, 
Here is another Eaglewings project that we would like to share with all of you. We built an overhead train system for the Ginger Bread House in Cottonwood Arizona. This is the local Ice cream shop in Cottonwood. 
After we installed the overhead, Louis the owner of shop wanted to add some buildings, to make the layout a bit more fun and interesting. 
With only a little more than one foot to work with, from the system to the roof; the "false front" buildings were custom made at only eleven and a half inches tall. 
Louis wanted us to help with the detail the buildings. For this part of the Project we asked for the help of one of the best persons on this field, none other that our friend Stan Cederleaf from Prescott Arizona. I know that Stan will probably read this so, thank you Stan for the great job. 



























































http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/new_product_buildings.php


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Those are cool.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes they are... Stan really did a good job! My favorite one is the Flower shoppe.


----------

